# Im wanting to start a auction for this burl



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Im thinking Of starting a auction for this burl. I would donate half of earnings to lumber jocks, Everyone who wants to have a chance its only a buck and a stamp, Thats shipping and all right to your door step. Email me and ill give address to send a buck. It will work like this first buck to show up will be #1 and next one #2 and so on. Any takers?


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not sure that the site takes donations anymore.
- JJ


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok then ill take lj part and draw another name and send out a 16in burl table top.What you all think of that?


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn, that is some nice looking wood.
- JJ


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

I really like the maple burl, going to keep me some for when i retire someday ill have good dry wood to work with. Everyone join the auction it could be yours for a buck.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

This sounds more like a raffle than an auction.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

sorry a raffle, i was looking for the word when in posted, for the life of me i couldnt.


----------



## kpo101 (Mar 15, 2011)

What date were you planning on doing this?


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

I will start the raffle when the first buck shows up. they will be #1 and so on, That will start the raffle for 20 days, Then will draw a number from pot and then some lucky person will get it shipped to there door. I will post when 1st buck shows up to find drawing date. Is anyone intrested?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

In WA you have to have a gambling lic to do this. As harmless as it is, some over zealous prosecutor might see it differently, especially if he needs a conviction for a close election coming up.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

wow, how do i delete my posting? We are never reaqlly free


----------

